# TV-Karte wird nicht erkannt



## inne_fritten (7. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

in den Tiefen meines Kellers habe ich vor ein paar Tagen eine Pinnacle PCTV 7010iX PCIe TV-Karte gefunden. Leider erkennt mein PC diese überhaupt nicht, im Gerätemanager findet sich kein Hinweis auf die Karte.  Ich habe schon alle PCIe-Slots des Boards ausprobiert, immer das gleiche Ergebnis. 
Das einzige, was ich nach jedem neuen getesteten PCIe-Slot nach dem Hochfahren zu sehen bekam, war die Meldung 

PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Die Gerätetreibersoftware wurde erfolgreich installiert.

Den Treiber kann ich nicht vorher installieren, weil es den auf der Pinnacle-Seite nur als .inf gibt...

Daraufhin habe ich die Karte dann in einem anderen PC getestet, wo diese Meldung dann auch erschien, dazu wurde aber noch der richtige Name der TV-Karte aufgelistet. Sprich: Sie wird ganz normal erkannt und funktioniert auch. Das Betriebssystem ist wie auf meinem Rechner auch Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit. 

Die Hardware meines Rechners: 

Intel Core i5 4460
ASRock H97 Anniversary
HIS Radeon R9 280
2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 
120 GB Samsung 840 Evo
500W LC-Power Gold Netzteil 
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit

Und die Hardware des Testrechners, an dem die Karte problemlos lief: 
AMD Phenom II 555 BE
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
2x2GB Hynix DDR3-RAM
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit 

Vielleicht hatte hier ja schon mal jemand das gleiche Problem und kann mir helfen.
Gruß, Julian


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

inne_fritten schrieb:


> Den Treiber kann ich nicht vorher installieren, weil es den auf der Pinnacle-Seite nur als .inf gibt...



Hi Julian!

Dann installierst du den eben nachher, auch kein Problem  Einfach das entsprechende Gerät im Gerätemanager raussuchen, rechte Maustaste, Treiber aktualisieren auswählen. Dann "Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen" und in den Ordner mit der Inf-Datei navigieren und diese auswählen.

Probiers mal aus.

Grüße, Kusanar


----------



## inne_fritten (8. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
leider findet sich im Gerätemanager gar kein entsprechender Eintrag zur TV-Karte... Weder als unbekanntes Gerät, noch unter "Audio-,Video- und Gamecontroller". Die einzige Reaktion, die der Rechner auf das Einstecken der Karte zeigt ist "PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke - Die Gerätetreibersoftware wurde erfolgreich installiert.". Auch mit AIDA64 konnte ich unter den PCIe-Geräten die Karte nicht finden. 

Gruß, Julian


----------



## DOcean (8. Oktober 2015)

hat das MB vom Testrechner vlt eine andere PCIe Version ? 

Das sollte keine Probleme machen aber bei so einer alten Karte...

Ach ja das "ich lese nur das was wir gefällt und poste dann" greift hier stark um sich zur Zeit....


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst mal folgendes probieren:

* Karte ausbauen
* Am besten einmal Neustarten und gleich wieder runterfahren, nachdem die Karte draussen ist
* Treiber manuell installieren (rechte Maustaste auf die INF-Datei und "Installieren" auswählen
* Karte einbauen

optional:
* Daumen drücken 




DOcean schrieb:


> Ach ja das "ich lese nur das was wir gefällt und poste dann" greift hier stark um sich zur Zeit....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klär mich mal bitte auf, was du damit meinst?

Und beide Mainboards haben PCIE-2.0, das H97 auf den x1 Slots, das AMD-Brett auf allen ... nur so nebenbei ...


----------



## DOcean (8. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf, was du damit meinst?



War auf deinen 1. Post bezogen, wenn die Karte nicht im Ger Manager auftaucht (jedenfalls nicht als unbekanntes Gerät) kann er auch keine Treiber installieren...


----------



## inne_fritten (8. Oktober 2015)

Karte ist draußen, PC neugestartet, beim Versuch die inf zu installieren folgendes: 
"Diese installationsmethode wird von der ausgewählten INF-Datei nicht unterstützt."


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> War auf deinen 1. Post bezogen, wenn die Karte nicht im Ger Manager auftaucht (jedenfalls nicht als unbekanntes Gerät) kann er auch keine Treiber installieren...



Ach ja. Entschuldigung. Hätte nicht passieren dürfen, ich bin ja schließlich ein unfehlbarer Vulkanier und kein Mensch, dem auch mal Fehler unterlaufen. Schande über mich...


@Topic: Die Treiberlage sieht bei den Pinnacle-Produkten ja generell sehr mau aus. Von Pinnacle selbst gibt es ja gar nix mehr. Bei PCTV konnte ich noch einen finden, allerdings ist der nur für XP und Vista. Da der Treiber aber (anscheinend) auch für 64bit ist, sollte der Vista-Treiber eigentlich noch gehen. Ist das der, den du gerade in Arbeit hast?

War die Karte denn auf dem AMD-Rechner schon mal installiert? Also bevor du die dort getestet hast, natürlich. Ist dort zufällig eine PCTV TV-Center Software installiert?


----------



## inne_fritten (8. Oktober 2015)

Der Treiber dort ist der, den ich gerade "in Arbeit" habe.
Die Karte habe ich zuvor an dem AMD-Rechner mit dem Windows Media Center benutzt, da funktionierte sie auch und tut es auch immernoch.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Also das Media Center bringt die Treiber für die Karte bereits mit. Daher brauchst du dort keine Treiber zusätzlich. Daher gehts auch auf dem AMD-Rechner...

Hmmm. Mal die PCTV TV-Center Software installieren zum testen? Falls dich die 560MB-Bloat-Software nicht abschreckt?


----------



## inne_fritten (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das Media-Center die Treiber auf dem AMD-PC mitbringt, warum tut es das dann auf meinem Haupt-PC nicht? Da steht immer nur, dass kein Tuner gefunden wurde.
Gruß, Julian


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Ja wie jetzt, ist auf BEIDEN Rechnern Win7 WMC installiert? Und auf beiden versuchst du die Karte mit WMC selbst zum laufen zu bekommen? Dann ist ja die Ausgangslage auch ne ganz andere. 

Sind beide PCs mit Win7 frisch aufgesetzt worden? Oder wurde einer von beiden von Vista WMC upgegradet? Zusätzliche installierte Software ist auf beiden gleich, oder ist auf dem AMD-Rechner eine TV-Software oder änliches extra installiert?

Edith:
* Noch vergessen zu fragen: Ist der Intel-Rechner zufällig übertaktet?
* Kannst du testweise den Intel mal nur mit einem Riegel (also 1x4GB RAM) laufen lassen? Es gab früher mal bekannte Probleme mit Fernsehkarten, WMC und RAM jenseits der 4GB...


----------



## DOcean (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das das was hilft, primär muss die karte in Windows erkannt werden (ob jetzt als unbekanntes Gerät oder was auch immer)

Du kannst mal probieren bei der "PCI_Brücke..." die auf dem Hauptrechner neu hinzukommt von Hand den Treiber installieren....


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Die "PCI Bridge" im Gerätemanager ist doch normal und die stellt auch  noch nicht die TV-Karte dar. Die Bridge ist nur dazu gut, die intern mit  PCI arbeitende TV-Karte auf den PCIe-Bus zu hieven. Oder seh ich da jetzt was falsch?


----------



## inne_fritten (8. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt, ist auf BEIDEN Rechnern Win7 WMC installiert? Und auf beiden versuchst du die Karte mit WMC selbst zum laufen zu bekommen? Dann ist ja die Ausgangslage auch ne ganz andere.


Windows Media Center ist bei Windows 7 Professional immer mit dabei, daher haben auch beide Rechner das Windows Media Center. Und um TV-Karten mit dem WMC benutzen zu können braucht man den Treiber für die Karte, den WMC erfahrungsgemäß meistens nicht mitbringt.  Ohne Treiber erkennt das WMC keinen Tuner. 
Und Nein, es wurde kein Upgrade durchgeführt, beides sind saubere Neuinstallationen.


- Der i5 ist nicht übertaktet.
- Das mit dem RAM probiere ich jetzt mal aus.

Edit: Läuft auch mit 1x4GB RAM nicht.


----------



## DOcean (8. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Die "PCI Bridge" im Gerätemanager ist doch normal und die stellt auch  noch nicht die TV-Karte dar. Die Bridge ist nur dazu gut, die intern mit  PCI arbeitende TV-Karte auf den PCIe-Bus zu hieven. Oder seh ich da jetzt was falsch?



stimmt das könnte auch sein... 

Welche neue Geräte kommen denn dazu wenn du die Karte in den AMD Rechner steckst? auch so eine Brücke?


----------



## inne_fritten (8. Oktober 2015)

Beim AMD-Rechner einmal diese Brücke und dann noch die TV Karte. Nachdem dann nach ein paar Sekunden der Treiber dafür installiert war, stand die Karte unter den Multimediacontrollern im Gerätemanager.


----------



## DOcean (9. Oktober 2015)

Im Geräte Manager mal den Knopf oben links gedrückt? Nach geänderter Hardware suchen? nachdem die Brücke fertig erkannt ist?

Mal nach Erkennen der Brücke neu gestartet?


----------



## Kusanar (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab noch den Link zu dem 4GB-Problem mit der Pinnacle-Karte gefunden, damals noch unter Vista 64bit:

Pinnacle PCTV 7010iX (eeecki) - Computerhilfen.de


----------

